# الحسابات و المخططات التصميمية لمشروع مكون من سبعة مبانى فى الجزائر



## mohamed mech (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم

اليكم مشروع متكامل بدولة الجزائر 


هذا المشروع و لله الحمد قد قمت بتنفيذه عام 2006



حساب الاحمال الحرارية
ALGERIA-heat load calculation 


http://www.4shared.com/file/124203448/47377c32/ALGERIA-heat_load_calculation.html


Base_de_vie_CSSI_New


http://www.4shared.com/file/123999109/9f5a0713/Base_de_vie_CSSI_New.html


المخططات التصميمية
HVAC_-_FINAL_PLANS


http://www.4shared.com/file/124203473/fbc8f679/HVAC_-_FINAL_PLANS.html


مخططات التحكم
INVENSYS CONTROL SYSTEM


http://www.4shared.com/file/124177237/2792b23f/INVENSYS_CONTROL_SYSTEM.html


لوحات التحكم و التشغيل
MCC & CONTROL.rar 


http://www.4shared.com/file/123999102/888de9b/MCC__CONTROL.html


وحدات التكييف
SKM FINAL PROPOSAL


http://www.4shared.com/file/124161832/4264b50a/SKM_FINAL_PROPOSAL.html



و حتى تعم الفائدة و يكتمل الموضوع اليكم هذه الهدية
الصور التى تم التقاطها لكل مبنى اثناء التنفيذ

http://www.4shared.com/file/131995783/a238b6b8/Base_de_viepart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/132029978/930d9b09/Base_de_viepart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/132061055/e06f3096/Base_de_viepart3.html​


----------



## خالدة نصرت (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المشروع..وشكراً لك على هذه الهدية ,,أسئلة سبحانه وتعالى ان يعود رمضان الخير علينا وعليكم بكل الخير واليُمن وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وعافية بمناسبة قُرب حلول عيد الفطر المبارك...


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود وملفات رائعة بورك فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## haabbas (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركت و عوفيت على هذا المجهود ....


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك اخي محمد وزادك من فضله


----------



## usamaawad40 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب وشكرا على الشغل الحلو ياحلو


----------



## احسان الشبل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوركت للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اية الجمال دا ياباشا ربنا يخليك للقسم وانت واللى فى بالى


----------



## حسن ابوبكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## م/وفاء (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير لكن ممكن الانزال علي رابط اخر


----------



## م/عادل حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكره التحميل من الفورشيرد بطىء جدا ياريت ترفعهم على موقع اخر 
ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## بُلو (16 سبتمبر 2009)

باركــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله فيـــــــــك


----------



## hsfarid (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*اولا: مجهود كبير تم عمله و جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الفاضل *
وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله عمل رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء و زادك من افضاله و نعمه التي لا تعد ولا تحصي


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم الحميدي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية يا سيدي , مفيد جدا 
وتقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## eng. Aiman (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كبير
كبير يا باشا

روح يا شيخ ربنا يخليك لينا ولكل حد يحبك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## engabojassem (23 مايو 2010)

أخي mohamad mechc شكرا لك
واتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك
واتمنى مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح
انا مهندس ميكانيك من سورية 
وأريد ادخل في مجال التكييف 
كمهندس موقع في البداية وأريد منك المساعدة بالصور والفيديو وبعض مما لديك من خبرات بالمواقع 
وجزاك الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------



## ammar-sl (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 مايو 2010)

م محمد ميكانيك يتقدم للامام فإلى الامام يا هندسة الله يجزيك خير


----------



## lharcha (24 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد
وجزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## bannrose (26 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## amr fathy (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## محمود محمد ربيع مح (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الهدية وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حيدراكرم (26 فبراير 2012)

هل أن هذه الروابط مازلت موجوده , أذا لم تكن موجوده الرجاء أعادة تحميلها 
مع الشكر لكل الجهود


----------



## nofal (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (26 فبراير 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> هل أن هذه الروابط مازلت موجوده , أذا لم تكن موجوده الرجاء أعادة تحميلها
> مع الشكر لكل الجهود


 
موجودة يا اخ حيدر و شغالة بإذن الله إلى أن يشاء الله


----------



## عاطف 58 (26 فبراير 2012)

سلمت - وعوفيت - وغفر الله لك ولوالديك وأخلفك الله خير .


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## adiloman (27 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم*


----------



## خالد 74 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zezo220 (28 فبراير 2012)

:56::56::56::56:


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أول مرة أشوف الموضوع ده يا مهندس محمد بصراحة روعة جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم يارب يسترك في الدنيا والآخرة ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## sharief (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## رجل الصناعة (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 أبريل 2013)

_و الله عمل رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء و زادك من افضاله و نعمه التي لا تعد ولا تحصي_


----------



## مؤيد غازي (17 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mim87 (21 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
هل يمكن ان اجد في المنتدى كتب عن التبريد باللغة الفرنسية و شكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز بانعمان (21 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم لو ترفع الروابط على موقع آخر حتى يسهل علينا تحميل هذا المشروع الرائع


----------



## eng amr2012 (24 فبراير 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو الرفع مرة اخري


----------



## s.f.m (25 فبراير 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل برجاء إعادة الرفع وجوزيت خيرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 نوفمبر 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل
نرجوا تحديث روابط جديدة​


----------



## م/ياسر محمد محمود (26 نوفمبر 2015)

لو سمحت انا دخلت علشان احملها بيقول رابط غير صالح فيريت ترفعها تاني علي اي حاجه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

